# 2002 Sentra Lowering



## Relax (Mar 9, 2007)

What are the current lowering options for a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE? 

The thread I read was 2 years old, and I was wondering what options are out there now. I am looking to lower the sentra about 2 inches, since thats what most offerings I have found on ebay give. Specifically, are either of these options found on ebay reliable or worth it?

eBay Motors: Lowering Springs Nissan Sentra 02 03 04 05 2002 2003 MR (item 170089109970 end time Mar-12-07 21:20:09 PDT)

eBay Motors: NEW Nissan Sentra Spec V 02-05 ZENN lowering springs (item 140095077855 end time Mar-16-07 22:14:45 PDT)

Are there any other cheap options that have a field record on this forum?



I don't think this is the correct forum, but again for a 2002 Nissan Sentra, what is necessary for an exhaust change. I would like to gain a little power if possible, but the main focus would be to have my car run how it is intended to after the exhaust retro fit. 

I am basically looking for a better sounding, deeper but not to loud. Do I need a full catback setup? Or is a muffler all thats required?

Thanks so much for reading this, and in advance, thanks for the help!


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

Springs: you should invest in shocks as well if your gonna "drop" your ride. I purchased the megan springs 1.8 front and 1.9 rear inch drop and no problems i got my KYB's finally in too and it runs smooth. Megan springs go for a little over 100 shipped.

Exhaust: I would suggest a catback full exhaust setup, to make it not so whiny sound or "raspy", put a resonator on it and go with a universal muffler with 2.5" catback piping. The muffler alone is only like 2-3hp gain and you wont feel a thing for power versus the custom catback is usually 7-10hp roughly. so youll feel a little difference in your high rpm area.

For other power options: go with a weapon-r cold air intake or ebay if you wanna cheap it, a header from either hotshot if you can find it or x3racing header. And last but not least, OBX does offer a underdrive (crank) pulley to help relieve engine stress to create a little power.


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

oh yeah, those megans that ebay advertised are not 2" drop. Also, those zenns are a "Tein" knock off so they will warp your shocks/struts in no time. Make sure you get upgraded shocks or youll get a bumpy ride like crazy.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

why don't you just get coilovers instead of messing with new shocks? the only "performance" aftermarket ones that are available are the koni's, which are inserts and you have to cut up and also use the stock struts. kyb's are also available but they're a stock replacement. i'd recommend just getting the tein basic kit and be done with it, much easier IMO. 

and yes, you're going to want a catback. i'd recommend the greddy evo


----------



## Relax (Mar 9, 2007)

So what is the absolute cheapest yet dependable route to lower my ride over an inch?

I am really confused as to what is required since I thought you could just drop in a set of springs. Are shocks required or just a really good idea? Also, what type of shock do I want- adjustable? 

I don't need any improvement in handling, I just want looks.

Thanks.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

you can just get a set of springs, but your stock struts will eventually blow and you'll have to buy new ones anyway. that's why i recommend that you just get coilovers and be done with it. if you don't care about the ride, just get a set of springs i guess


----------



## Relax (Mar 9, 2007)

Well- I care about ride- I like comfort, but I was under the impression I would loose that no matter what route I take.

Is there actually a really smooth yet lowering option out there? I love the ride of big luxury cars, but always thought that was because of their size.

So I guess I have two things I would like- lowered yet comfortable. In this case are coilovers the only answer? And are there cheap coilover options available?

Lots of questions, but this is a pretty big decision.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if you get cheap coilovers, you'll end up replacing them. that's what i'm trying to say, pointless to cheap out on this stuff since eventually you're going to have to pay. 

there isn't an option that will give you the ride of a luxury car. if you lower it, you sacrifice comfort. but there's a difference between the bouncy ride of a car with bad shocks, or a stiff ride with coilovers. 

the best ride as far as comfort goes is probably the nismo coilover kit. but it's pretty expensive for only lowering it a little over an inch. i think it's 800 or so.

the ksports are out there, but i have been hearing a lot of leaking complaints after only a short time, so i'd still stick with the tein's.


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah, teins are considered the best for coilover system and comfortness. I also heard that eibach pros with kybs are great and kybs have a lifetime warranty so if they do blow, just give them a call and free replacement. I also think that Eibachs offer with the pro kit that they guarantee to work with the OEM shock/strut. The downfall is that if you want your car "slammed", eibach is only like a little over an inch drop.


----------

